# viewing a picture from the gallery



## ericatomars23 (Jun 21, 2011)

Okay so my sister has a Inc 2 she loves it but she can click on a single picture to view. She gets a message that says you have to be on WiFi to view it.

I don't understand why you have to be on WiFi to view a picture, the phone isnt rooted its just a stock picture gallery. So can only think of a fix for this annoying issue?


----------



## razorclose (Jun 9, 2011)

are the photos on her Picasa account? If so, she may have set it up (on her phone, that is) to only allow viewing on wifi.


----------



## ericatomars23 (Jun 21, 2011)

No it's just through her gallery.


----------

